# I'm Italian guy



## siriuxs (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm Gianni, and I'm Italian guy... excuse me for my bad english 

I'm 26 years old, and I want start my first cycle 

This is a beautiful forum!


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*siriuxs* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## siriuxs (May 18, 2011)

My other post are not approved, why?


----------



## MyK (May 18, 2011)

budda beep budda boop


----------



## jack1970 (May 18, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Robalo (May 18, 2011)

Welcome, siriuxs


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are glad you joined


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## hotrodthelovegod (May 19, 2011)

gear up and push some weight and see some gains!!.


----------



## tyzero89 (May 19, 2011)

welcome man


----------

